# Background Check Issue



## Taurussho86 (Aug 24, 2020)

Has anyone had this "random" background check? Lyft initiated one 2 weeks ago and it's still not completed. I understand there might have been a small delay but not by the weeks. 

All the checks they're doing should all be in databases. Very little user input is needed. On the other hand, why couldn't they get us to go to our closest facilities and get one ourselves and have the facility fax it over. 

Covid-19 has forced my job into layoffs and I was one in the 50%. Lyft would've been a nice save for me and my family in the meantime. 

Also, I wanted to know why is this check random instead of standard. You know, once a year, every year. I've worked for Lyft for 18 months and they now do one? Seems a little off with that timing. 

Anyway, you all have a nice day!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Taurussho86 said:


> Has anyone had this "random" background check? Lyft initiated one 2 weeks ago and it's still not completed. I understand there might have been a small delay but not by the weeks.
> 
> All the checks they're doing should all be in databases. Very little user input is needed. On the other hand, why couldn't they get us to go to our closest facilities and get one ourselves and have the facility fax it over.
> 
> ...


Depends on the courts, some are still backed out.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

In the small print, it actually says California and Massachusetts may experience delays due to the courts. I'm in Massachusetts and waiting a couple if months. You're in Indiana? I guess it depends on state-specific courts, but yes, it is frustrating..

Seems some can get their Lyft check approved quickly, but still in limbo with Uber. Or maybe vice versa with some drivers.


Some drivers across these boards have been waiting more than three months, it seems.


If necessary to work asap, apply to DoorDash and Postmates. I was approved in just over ten minutes. Delivery apps have different standards, apparently.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

They can get it done. They're choosing not to. They're thinning the heard and they're hoping you can't get to them and you'll eventually just go away because they're that big of cowards


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I've been doing Lyft for 4.5 yrs and just yesterday....after dropping off a pax....I went to set a Destination Filter towards home and I get a message saying they are doing a background check and I am 'not approved to drive' until it is complete and it could possible take WEEKS!. This is my first one besides the one from 4.5 yrs ago. Of course, they start it during prime time on a weekend night...and not only that, this week they were offering a 'Ride Challenge Bonus' of $109 for doing 62 rides. It's not easy for me to get 62 rides in a week...but if I put my mind to it, and average 10 rides a day on the 6 days of the week that I drive....I can do it. But NO-that is now not going to be an option.

Thankfully though.....I had JUST signed up for the new KOVER gig workers insurance. I'm still on my first month free. (Thanks "Dustin is Driving"!) Just earlier today I put in a CLAIM and I got an email back quickly saying they wired the 80% of my average weekly pay to my bank account. (It should be in there tomorrow). It looks like I'll get up to 14 days of income protection.....so if this 'Background Check' takes longer, then I'll have to start doing Instacart again which I hated. In the meantime, my husband who has not done a ride since last March....just did his first ride today.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Taurussho86 said:


> Has anyone had this "random" background check?


These TNCs are as bad as the cab companies that they so roundly damn. They do everything at the maximum inconvenience of the driver. Do the re-check if you must, but, let the driver continue to drive until it comes in and you make a decision from there.

You might try to sign up for Uber, if they are onboarding and drive for them until Lyft makes a decision one way or the other.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

LEAFdriver said:


> I've been doing Lyft for 4.5 yrs and just yesterday....after dropping off a pax....I went to set a Destination Filter towards home and I get a message saying they are doing a background check and I am 'not approved to drive' until it is complete and it could possible take WEEKS!. This is my first one besides the one from 4.5 yrs ago. Of course, they start it during prime time on a weekend night...and not only that, this week they were offering a 'Ride Challenge Bonus' of $109 for doing 62 rides. It's not easy for me to get 62 rides in a week...but if I put my mind to it, and average 10 rides a day on the 6 days of the week that I drive....I can do it. But NO-that is now not going to be an option.
> 
> Thankfully though.....I had JUST signed up for the new KOVER gig workers insurance. I'm still on my first month free. (Thanks "Dustin is Driving"!) Just earlier today I put in a CLAIM and I got an email back quickly saying they wired the 80% of my average weekly pay to my bank account. (It should be in there tomorrow). It looks like I'll get up to 14 days of income protection.....so if this 'Background Check' takes longer, then I'll have to start doing Instacart again which I hated. In the meantime, my husband who has not done a ride since last March....just did his first ride today.


Ive been locked out of lyft since late April.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Joey Calzone said:


> Ive been locked out of lyft since late April.


For a 'Background Check'?!?


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

LEAFdriver said:


> For a 'Background Check'?!?


My lyft background check has been pending since 4/28/20. My Uber background check has been pending since 7/15/20. I've gotten nowhere with my emails to checkr and my multiple phone calls with Uber.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Joey Calzone said:


> My lyft background check has been pending since 4/28/20. My Uber background check has been pending since 7/15/20. I've gotten nowhere with my emails to checkr and my multiple phone calls with Uber.


If I were you, I would 'lawyer up'. If my 'suspension' lasts more than my 14 day reimbursable claim from Kover....I will be pursuing legal action, which Kover also will help me with.

Also, as I stated to LYFT, and they conveniently IGNORED.....WHERE is it written that drivers need to be deactivated WHILE doing a background check? It makes absolutely NO SENSE. But then again, NOTHING these days make ANY SENSE! :confusion:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It's absolutely Amazing how new drivers are getting on-boarded so quickly. I would call Checkr and verify that there is one even in progress. You know how these companies operate. They blame everyone else for everything!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Taurussho86 said:


> Has anyone had this "random" background check? Lyft initiated one 2 weeks ago and it's still not completed. I understand there might have been a small delay but not by the weeks.
> 
> All the checks they're doing should all be in databases. Very little user input is needed. On the other hand, why couldn't they get us to go to our closest facilities and get one ourselves and have the facility fax it over.
> 
> ...


Mine generally goes right through
Sometimes it takes a couple days
Idk that calling them would help
but lyft has just about always
fixed any issues i have had.
I had background for them go
through in about 2 days on sunday
It seemed to be pretty comprehensive good luck buddy!!!


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> It's absolutely Amazing how new drivers are getting on-boarded so quickly. I would call Checkr and verify that there is one even in progress. You know how these companies operate. They blame everyone else for everything!


Checkr will only talk to you about a completed report. They won't answer questions by phone about a pending report.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

That’s when you just go on unemployment...


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

LEAFdriver said:


> If I were you, I would 'lawyer up'. If my 'suspension' lasts more than my 14 day reimbursable claim from Kover....I will be pursuing legal action, which Kover also will help me with.
> 
> Also, as I stated to LYFT, and they conveniently IGNORED.....WHERE is it written that drivers need to be deactivated WHILE doing a background check? It makes absolutely NO SENSE. But then again, NOTHING these days make ANY SENSE! :confusion:


Absolutely ‼
Uber & Lyft's "Insurance Providers"
require mandatory background checks of nonemployee IC drivers 
to limited Company Liabilities 
and Agreed protection of the riding public.

However, by all means and necessary monies
contact an attorney and explain you're an unapproved
unemployed ride share driver and want the Lawyer to Expedite
your approval. &#128077;


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

Taurussho86 said:


> Has anyone had this "random" background check? Lyft initiated one 2 weeks ago and it's still not completed. I understand there might have been a small delay but not by the weeks.
> 
> All the checks they're doing should all be in databases. Very little user input is needed. On the other hand, why couldn't they get us to go to our closest facilities and get one ourselves and have the facility fax it over.
> 
> ...


* Super Secret Probation*


TGK said:


> If you have not started driving, Uber and Lyft may have put you on Super Secret Probation, when you do start driving any little thing you do will be amplified ten fold and a million new AI promoted messages will be sent, then taking you off-line. The RS co-conspirators have been accepting 1000's of new driver apps in NJ and have conducted back ground checks, approving new drivers at an all time new rate high. It seems the "old guard" is being systematically replaced and many are not even told until they try to log on and actually wait for a ping that never comes, only to be told that they are not approved at this time, being delayed by a back ground check. It seems those that had low acceptance or high cancellations, and/or riding cherry picking {calling rider) seem to be the most affected. However, no driver is safe.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Taurussho86 said:


> Has anyone had this "random" background check? Lyft initiated one 2 weeks ago and it's still not completed. I understand there might have been a small delay but not by the weeks.
> 
> All the checks they're doing should all be in databases. Very little user input is needed. On the other hand, why couldn't they get us to go to our closest facilities and get one ourselves and have the facility fax it over.
> 
> ...


We live in a world where the* AI* are able to get your entire life's information (driving record, court records, financial records, etc.) from each other in the blink of an eye, another 2 nanoseconds to compile the information and make a recommendation to the human who has decided to be a check on the *AI *that truly rule over us like gods. The slow down is not with he background check, the delay is someone is way behind making the decision as to keep you or let you go. Since a machine has no empathy or feelings, it can make decisions that people would not. Good luck to you...


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I logged into the portal to the third party company. It says they started mine yesterday and it will be completed tomorrow August 27th.


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> I logged into the portal to the third party company. It says they started mine yesterday and it will be completed tomorrow August 27th.


Lucky


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lyft asked me if they could do a background check in January, and they have just asked for another one. It's supposed to be once a year, obviously, but it's Lyft.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lyft asked me if they could do a background check in January, and they have just asked for another one. It's supposed to be once a year, obviously, but it's Lyft.


I know here they have to just have one on file within the last 12 months, leaving them open to run it as many times as they want pretty much. Definitely not limiting them to only running one every 12 months


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I know here they have to just have one on file within the last 12 months, leaving them open to run it as many times as they want pretty much. Definitely not limiting them to only running one every 12 months


CA regulations require a yearly background check, and Lyft used to ask me for a check once per year. However, now I see on their website they say that they "conduct continuous criminal monitoring" of drivers. Maybe it's now yearly as a base plus additional checks throughout the year on a random basis.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I just want to update my background check time.
This was for uber eats It took 18 hours for the check to be completed and i am not able to accept orders .


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

*Update*: I was logged off line by Lyft Sunday night due to a background check after I had dropped off a passenger 30 minutes from my house. In the fine print for Chekr it said it could take weeks! So remembering I had signed up for Kover, I put in a deactivation claim and they had the money in my account in two days! (80% of my average weekly pay).
I've been checking the Chekr site 2 to 3 times a day since Sunday. I just went to check my Lyft app, and I am back online! No email or notification from either Lyft or Chekr! So that was four days of lost pay with Lyft!
I was originally very upset with Lyft because I was going to go for the ride challenge bonus and also one of the streak bonuses this week. Now I only have Friday Saturday and Sunday to make the ride challenge bonus and i know I'm not going to be able to get 52 rides in the three days I have left.! So, I am happy that I got more money on the deactivation claim with Kover than I would have with Lyft's ride challenge bonus and enjoyed four days off which I would have never done on my own!
So if any of you do this gig full-time like myself, I would suggest signing up for Kover!-o:


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

LEAFdriver said:


> *Update*: I was logged off line by Lyft Sunday night due to a background check after I had dropped off a passenger 30 minutes from my house. In the fine print for Chekr it said it could take weeks! So remembering I had signed up for Kover, I put in a deactivation claim and they had the money in my account in two days! (80% of my average weekly pay).
> I've been checking the Chekr site 2 to 3 times a day since Sunday. I just went to check my Lyft app, and I am back online! No email or notification from either Lyft or Chekr! So that was four days of lost pay with Lyft!
> I was originally very upset with Lyft because I was going to go for the ride challenge bonus and also one of the streak bonuses this week. Now I only have Friday Saturday and Sunday to make the ride challenge bonus and i know I'm not going to be able to get 52 rides in the three days I have left.! So, I am happy that I got more money on the deactivation claim with Kover than I would have with Lyft's ride challenge bonus and enjoyed four days off which I would have never done on my own!
> So if any of you do this gig full-time like myself, I would suggest signing up for Kover!-o:


You are promoting Kover. You might as well tell us all about it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> I've been checking the Chekr site 2 to 3 times a day since Sunday. I just went to check my Lyft app, and I am back online! No email or notification from either Lyft or Chekr


That's probably because they didn't run a background. They just wanted to derail your ride challenge. I think they legally have to notify you when they do a background. Here they . I don't know if it's a state thing or a federal thing



The Gift of Fish said:


> CA regulations require a yearly background check, and Lyft used to ask me for a check once per year. However, now I see on their website they say that they "conduct continuous criminal monitoring" of drivers. Maybe it's now yearly as a base plus additional checks throughout the year on a random basis.


Right we have to have yearly checks here too. That doesn't mean they have to wait the full 12 months to run them though. It just means they have to have one on file within the previous 12 months. I had one done in December one year and one done again in January


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Right we have to have yearly checks here too. That doesn't mean they have to wait the full 12 months to run them though. It just means they have to have one on file within the previous 12 months. I had one done in December one year and one done again in January


Yes, it certainly does seem that way now.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

[Q


AllenChicago said:


> I logged into the portal to the third party company. It says they started mine yesterday and it will be completed tomorrow August 27th.


Today is August 28th and it's still not completed. But at least the progress bar at https://candidate.checkr.com/view#login is creeping long. Yesterday it showed 50% complete. Today 60% complete.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Treat this like you're done with Lyft for at least the rest of the year. Mine has been pending since April.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

JLaw1719 said:


> Treat this like you're done with Lyft for at least the rest of the year. Mine has been pending since April.


Have you went into the Hub? I don't drive lift a lot and I suspect I'll be in during this when it comes time for my background check this year as our relationship is only deteriorated. However, just to prove a point that they're not going to push me out, best believe I will be in that hub if and when this happens


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Have you went into the Hub? I don't drive lift a lot and I suspect I'll be in during this when it comes time for my background check this year as our relationship is only deteriorated. However, just to prove a point that they're not going to push me out, best believe I will be in that hub if and when this happens


Haven't driven in 6 months so it's not directly affecting me. The courts are still all closed here in the Bay Area, so it's a pretty common problem.

It definitely feels like they're trying to keep a check on the number of active drivers though because my Uber one was cleared within an hour.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

JLaw1719 said:


> Haven't driven in 6 months so it's not directly affecting me. The courts are still all closed here in the Bay Area, so it's a pretty common problem.
> 
> It definitely feels like they're trying to keep a check on the number of active drivers though because my Uber one was cleared within an hour.


So Uber courts are open but Lyft courts or not? Hardly. Lyft is simply hoping these drivers just disappear


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> [Q
> 
> Today is August 28th and it's still not completed. But at least the progress bar at https://candidate.checkr.com/view#login is creeping long. Yesterday it showed 50% complete. Today 60% complete.


My background check finally completed Tuesday (yesterday) morning, after 6 days.

This was the first time in 5 years that Lyft assumed me GUILTY (cut off driving privileges), while checking to see if they could proclaim me INNOCENT, and reinstate my driving privileges.

CRAZY. :frown:


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

TGK said:


> We live in a world where the* AI* are able to get your entire life's information (driving record, court records, financial records, etc.) from each other in the blink of an eye, another 2 nanoseconds to compile the information and make a recommendation to the human who has decided to be a check on the *AI *that truly rule over us like gods. The slow down is not with he background check, the delay is someone is way behind making the decision as to keep you or let you go. Since a machine has no empathy or feelings, it can make decisions that people would not. Good luck to you...


i just had a new background done for uber i have been driving for 9months so it seems early to me but it only took 4hrs to process


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

AllenChicago said:


> My background check finally completed Tuesday (yesterday) morning, after 6 days.
> 
> This was the first time in 5 years that Lyft assumed me GUILTY (cut off driving privileges), while checking to see if they could proclaim me INNOCENT, and reinstate my driving privileges.
> 
> CRAZY. :frown:


Mine went from Aug 5-9th. But as previously mentioned....I am thankful for KOVER since they paid me $344 for the temporary deactivation. That should cover the next 1.5 yrs of monthly fees for the Kover Insurance at the very least. :wink:


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

LEAFdriver said:


> Mine went from Aug 5-9th. But as previously mentioned....I am thankful for KOVER since they paid me $344 for the temporary deactivation. That should cover the next 1.5 yrs of monthly fees for the Kover Insurance at the very least. :wink:


Is not KOVER a Ponzi Scheme? Run from a Sovereign Island in the West Indies.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Mine went from Aug 5-9th. But as previously mentioned....I am thankful for KOVER since they paid me $344 for the temporary deactivation. That should cover the next 1.5 yrs of monthly fees for the Kover Insurance at the very least. :wink:


Do you wish you had bought a bigger Kover insurance policy? Like maybe a $500, or higher amount?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

AllenChicago said:


> Do you wish you had bought a bigger Kover insurance policy? Like maybe a $500, or higher amount?


No. Actually, I have not paid a premium yet since I'm still in my first free month.


----------



## Vale0311 (Oct 13, 2020)

mbd said:


> Depends on the courts, some are still backed out.





Taurussho86 said:


> Has anyone had this "random" background check? Lyft initiated one 2 weeks ago and it's still not completed. I understand there might have been a small delay but not by the weeks.
> 
> All the checks they're doing should all be in databases. Very little user input is needed. On the other hand, why couldn't they get us to go to our closest facilities and get one ourselves and have the facility fax it over.
> 
> ...


I have same problem back background check they start doing on August 20 almost 3 months now


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Vale0311 said:


> have same problem back background check they start doing on August 20 almost 3 months now


Ummmm &#129300; I think Uber math is rubbing off on you because it has not even been two months. Therefore it cannot almost be 3 months.&#129335;‍♀ I'm not saying two months is acceptable, but it's definitely not almost 3 months


----------



## Vale0311 (Oct 13, 2020)

Is Lyft and Uber both start checking my background on August 20 almost two months I didn’t see that sorry


----------

